

Node/Ember/Parse (Neptune) app w/ Facebook login - jdolitsky
https://github.com/jdolitsky/neptunejs

======
jdolitsky
This is a fork of an awesome repo I found last week called Neptune by bwship.
It included a TON of stuff out of the box, including user register/sign-
in/forgot password functionality. I added Facebook login (and Twitter soon) to
make it a perfect starting point for future projects.

